
Show HN: Vote and discover ProductHunt posts with this ChatBot - johntiror
https://m.me/pixideapp?ref=join-nLD6O
======
johntiror
Hi everyone, this is my first chatbot. I made it in php with the awesome
botman.io framework (really recommended!).

I created this bot because polls are useful but terribly boring, so I decided
to change a bit the voting strategy to make it more fun. I believe you never
seen such a voting strategy in polls apps.

The bot is currently available for:

\- Telegram: telegram.me/PixideBot?start=join-nLD6O

\- Facebook Messenger: m.me/pixideapp?ref=join-nLD6O

Please let me know your thoughts, it's the first release so I'm very open to
feedback! Thanks

